# [SOLVED] Toshiba laptop won't turn on!!! Need new AC adapter?



## Rhys123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

I'm having a major problem with my Toshiba Satellite 1405. It's been good to me for the past 6 years, but it's now refusing to turn on!!! When I plug in the AC adapter, the indicator lights on the front don't turn on to acknowledge it. I've tried pressing the power button but, of course, it won't turn on. I left my laptop in hibernating mode the last time I used it and forgot to plug it in, so the battery is also out of power (plus, the battery hasn't been working very well lately either). Is it possible that buying a new AC adapter would fix the problem or could it be something else in my laptop that is refusing to acknowledge the power from the AC adapter?

Any advice would be very helpful! Thank you so much for your time and input!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on!!! Need new AC adapter?*

Check the output of your AC adapter first. If it is giving out the correct voltages (based on the label) then it could still be working. Try it in a similar laptop if it works there.

Also try removing battery and use AC adapter alone (also try the other way around). 

Another way is to remove battery and AC adapter then press power ON button for 30 secs at least. Put back the battery and plug in AC adapter and power ON as normal.


----------



## Rhys123 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on!!! Need new AC adapter?*

Thanks TriggerFinger! Pushing down the power button for 30 seconds did the trick!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on!!! Need new AC adapter?*

Glad to know it worked. Thanks for the update.


----------



## forexfenom (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, this worked for me as well. 

Thanks a ton for posting. Any idea what causes this?


----------



## spamsnasty (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing! This worked for me as well. So glad that something that seemed so serious could be answered so easily. Thanks! ray:


----------

